# LX2610 Loader/Snowblower issues



## jj4496 (11 mo ago)

We purchased a LX2610 and had a snowblower installed installed right away and had to wait for the LA535 with SwiftTach to be delivered. Well we just had it installed and we got home unhooked it and went to reattach the snowblower and the lines from the snowblower mount do not reach the SwiftTach hookup as it’s in a different position than the original lines of the tractor and they have the wrong fittings. We also pulled as close as we could to the snowblower as we can’t install it since we can’t hook up the lines of the mount to be able to raise and lower it and the 2 lines of the actual snowblower appear short as well as having the wrong fittings too. I’ve attached a picture showing the snowblower mount hoses stretched to the SwiftTach hookup that won’t reach to connect even if they had the right fittings. Yes we could get new hoses made for the snowblower but they won’t be in the proper hose holder as there were before to now reach the SwiftTach. 

Has anybody ran into this or something similar where Kubota attachments aren’t interchangeable?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Why would you go to the unnecessary expense of having hoses custom made when you can go to TSC or any farm related store and purchase ready made hoses? They are even online at various outlets and Amazon. In as much as it's new however, I'd be calling the dealer and having him fix the apparent issue. I've read a lot of bad things about the multi port swift tach couplers especially leaking. Not something I'd want anyway.


----------

